# Auto-clutch.



## coljon (May 9, 2010)

Has any member fitted an Auto-clutch to their motorhome? I would be interested in their experience. 
Coljon


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Not a great deal of use to you, but there was one on my motorhome when I bought it last year...got the dealer to take it off before handover because I didn't want any non-standard stuff on there giving Fiat an excuse to wriggle out of warranty obligations. In any case, my dealer claimed they were bl00dy awful. I've no personal experience though.


----------

